# Another Newbie



## crgarner78 (5 mo ago)

Hello all,

I am am USMC 0311 veteran. I first fell in love with sailing in Kentucky and Tennessee in a place with three or so interconnected lakes. Apparently my Uncle used to sail all the way to the Gulf and had many adventures. I am a novice but have been drawn from day one on the water....perhaps before with the stories of such fiction as Captains' Ahab, Hook, etc.....even Sawyer and Joe. I grew up on the water and, being stationed in Hawaii and Okinawa, getting into diving and eating the various fare of the islands, my passion has done nothing but flourish. I finally have bought my first sailboat....a 1971 24ft MacGregor. It has been drilled through to let out rain in storage here on the Oregon coast. It has its sails, mast, standing lines, boom, rudder/tiller, winches, etc. The keel needs work but I have glassed before. The trailer is worth more than the boat I suppose but I don't give a damn about that. I bought all of it for 40 dollars and I would like to know from you salt dogs.....what should I reasonably put into it? Can I sail it to Hawaii? I am crazy but also prepare better than most and just need to know if she would be up to an extended trip in as optimal conditions as I could foresee from good instrumentation. I also don't know how to be uncomfortable. At 40 dollars I would think I could put 10k into it but have only seen these sold around 2 or 3k. As my first gal, I suppose I am shooting for the stars but I would like to know what would be reasonable, prudent and yet....challenging. Thank you all for the read.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

No you can't sail it to Hawaii.... But you can use it to really learn everything for a future sailing anywhere. Very few people have had a bash-around boat where it doesn't matter if you scratchit or bump it. 

IMHO put the fewest possible dollars into it and just thrash the boat to death. Enjoy it like you can't enjoy another boat. 😊

Then in a few years on-sell it or give it away and buy the boat that will get you to Hawaii


----------



## crgarner78 (5 mo ago)

MarkofSeaLife said:


> No you can't sail it to Hawaii.... But you can use it to really learn everything for a future sailing anywhere. Very few people have had a bash-around boat where it doesn't matter if you scratchit or bump it.
> 
> IMHO put the fewest possible dollars into it and just thrash the boat to death. Enjoy it like you can't enjoy another boat. 😊
> 
> Then in a few years on-sell it or give it away and buy the boat that will get you to Hawaii


@MarkofSeaLife. Thanks for the quick reply! That's what I have heard about it, but here on the Oregon coast, with a nice day, can I get it on the sea? If only to beat it up some? I am worried with others saying it should be on the Columbia or Lakes. I can patch the drain holes...not a problem. I can rig it. But what your saying, if I hear you correctly, is to not go crazy with repainting, refinishing, sitting a new cabin or anything that doesn't make it just functional, well, and safe. Is that correct? Then buy a 36 to 42 fta nd get my bum to Maui? Thanks again.


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

Pictures we love pictures! welcome aboard! 
Basically, it's a day sailor unless it's a model we don't know about.


----------



## crgarner78 (5 mo ago)

deniseO30 said:


> Pictures we love pictures! welcome aboard!
> Basically, it's a day sailor unless it's a model we don't know about.
> View attachment 144613


Roger that Denise....incoming.


----------



## crgarner78 (5 mo ago)

2 new items by CG







photos.app.goo.gl


----------



## crgarner78 (5 mo ago)

crgarner78 said:


> 2 new items by CG
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Other side is more of the same. 16-3/8" holes bored through the hull to let rain out. Easy, if not time consuming, fix. Wanted to fill the scratches and at least bottom coat it. All rigging will be inspected and repaired/replaced. No pics of drop? Keel but it needs a lot of work....the most troublesome repair in my opinion. Slight rudder/tiller repair...mostly sanding and refinishing. So damned excited, I really think she will look so much better with just a good thorough scrub. Gonna rip out the cabin ......very small job in terms of cost. Sails are good except for slight tearing at the top...thank God they taught me to sew in the Corps.


----------



## crgarner78 (5 mo ago)

Just the mainsail tear. Jib? And Spinnaker? Look good.


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

Looks like you got your $40's worth. Think it well through before ripping out the cabin. Much of the interior will be molded or tabbed into the hull and is likely partly structural. Removing bulkheads or partitions could weaken the hull and lead to major problems. Taking the cabin off might be a mistake aesthetically and operationally. The boom and running rigging was designed to work around it and any replacement will need to essentially fit in the same outline. Unless you can build something that looks better than the original you won't be able to even give the boat away when you're done with it. 
Be careful sewing old polyester cloth (Dacron). It can weaken and tear along stitching lines. Triangular sail needles might be better to use than standard round sewing needles. The sail needles push the threads out of the way to go through the cloth instead of pushing through the threads themselves, which can weaken them.


----------



## Siamese (May 9, 2007)

Those 3/8" holes are not as easy to fix as you seem to think. That is, if you do it properly. Would be a good idea for you to read up on that. West Systems epoxy will probably have some info on that for you. 

As soon as I tell you not to sail it to Hawaii, somebody's going to chime in with a story about a guy sailing there on a Sunfish. But, if you were to ask what boat to choose for a sail to Hawaii, I doubt anyone would say 1971 MacGregor 24. It's a low priced, marginally spec'd coastal cruiser even when new. 

Putting 10k in that boat would be unwise. Wise would be buying a maintained boat for 10k. 

If you're serious about sailing, and you want to do it safely and efficiently, you might want to find someone else who needs a 1971 MacGregor 24. 

I might get beat up by subsequent responders for stomping on your dream, but you asked for opinions, and that's mine.


----------



## chuck53 (Oct 13, 2009)

Siamese said:


> As soon as I tell you not to sail it to Hawaii, somebody's going to chime in with a story about a guy sailing there on a Sunfish. But, if you were to ask what boat to choose for a sail to Hawaii, I doubt anyone would say 1971 MacGregor 24. It's a low priced, marginally spec'd coastal cruiser even when new.


Agree, a 50 year old MacGregor is best used on rivers, lakes and if you venture out, I would stay fairly close to shore.
My last boat was a 1987, 34’ Catalina, a MUCH a better boat for anything and no way would I have ventured out into blue water sailing.


----------



## PhilCarlson (Dec 14, 2013)

Welcome aboard @crgarner78! 

Can you sail it to Hawaii? Yes. Is it a bad idea to try? Also yes. Cubans have sailed refrigerators to Florida, many more have set out than arrived. 

What you have is a decent boat to cut your teeth on and learn the lines. Find a lake and start learning! Also find a sailing club and get some time on other peoples' boats and you'll discover what you want in a boat. And don't want. 

Save the ocean sailing until you're solidly confident and steering with your feet. A little boat can get into a world of hurt really fast in unprotected water. 

Keep a simple log of your sailing time, that will be helpful when you start talking to insurance companies.

Fair winds Brother! Keep in touch!


----------



## crgarner78 (5 mo ago)

PhilCarlson said:


> Welcome aboard @crgarner78!
> 
> Can you sail it to Hawaii? Yes. Is it a bad idea to try? Also yes. Cubans have sailed refrigerators to Florida, many more have set out than arrived.
> 
> ...


I understand I have a lot to learn. I also understand that my willingness to do so is unmatched with people as novice as I am. That said, I appreciate everyone's input and take it for what it is worth.....more knowledgeable that mine. Someday...I will sail an old boat like this to Hawaii...but maybe this one is not the one. I also agree that if the knowledge, prep and will is available. What has once been done is easier the next. I am so happy to finally be realizing a dream from old...and hearing the voice of reason in you all that know better than I do. Thanks again. Got the boat here at home and will post after pics of the clean up. I really am excited at how she'll look. Long way to go. Long.....way...to...go. Someone opened the mast track at the top for some reason. I would imagine this should be fixed. Anyway. Learning is the fun part. Can any of you think back and share a story with me about how stupid you were when you were at my level of incompetence? 😎


chuck53 said:


> Agree, a 50 year old MacGregor is best used on rivers, lakes and if you venture out, I would stay fairly close to shore.
> My last boat was a 1987, 34’ Catalina, a MUCH a better boat for anything and no way would I have ventured out into blue water sailing.


It is a matter of yes you can or no you can not. First boat....I almost have to. Smart? Guess it depends on prep, knowledge and drive. I am only lacking one, and that is attainable.


----------



## crgarner78 (5 mo ago)

chuck53 said:


> Agree, a 50 year old MacGregor is best used on rivers, lakes and if you venture out, I would stay fairly close to shore.
> My last boat was a 1987, 34’ Catalina, a MUCH a better boat for anything and no way would I have ventured out into blue water sailing.


Choice is sometimes an illusion.


----------



## crgarner78 (5 mo ago)

PhilCarlson said:


> Welcome aboard @crgarner78!
> 
> Can you sail it to Hawaii? Yes. Is it a bad idea to try? Also yes. Cubans have sailed refrigerators to Florida, many more have set out than arrived.
> 
> ...


Gonna make sure she is ready to sail....based on your post...I will not dump money into repainting. Thanks for the insight!


----------



## ccwms34 (5 mo ago)

Nothing wrong with sailing old boats around the world. Just remember, a boat designed and equipped for blue water sailing compared to what you have…is like comparing an all American at Alabama to a Division 3 walk on. There is no comparison


----------



## john61ct (Jan 23, 2017)

If you time your weather windows right, you may survive.

Big outboards and stupid-heavy drums of fuel might get you out of a storm's path.

But that is not sailing, and definitely rolling the dice.

Better if you value your life, to find a boat better suited to the mission, or sail in waters the Mac was designed for


----------



## crgarner78 (5 mo ago)

I hear all of you. Just happy to have a decent boat that I can work with. I will find her limits first and won't press anything. Just in my blood to find those limits. Thank you all so much for the great info.


----------



## crgarner78 (5 mo ago)

Some pics from just a minor scrub down in one side.


----------



## crgarner78 (5 mo ago)

I have gotten to the point to ask you all what tools I will need for making this old girl look sharp again. I do not have a high budget, as many have advised, to put into this boat but I have recently gotten a 6 gallon DeWalt air compressor and wondered if anyone could suggest a good buffer/sander orbital air powered that might work well with that compressor. I prefer working with air as I have found it to be much more variable....in the right tool....than electric. Just feels better to me. Any advice?


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

If it were me I'd take the compressor back if it's brand new and not used and get a vacuum and electric sander set up

Air sanders are called "DA"
Nearly all of them use large volumes of air. Generally portable compressors don't have enough cfm check the ratings

"The Heavy Duty 6.0 Gallon, 165 Max PSI, compressor is ideal for supporting a variety of pneumatic and air tool applications. The oil-free pump delivers 2.6SCFM @ 90PSI for long tool runtime and quick recovery. The included cord wrap provides convenience and easy storage on the jobsite or in the garage."

"Experimenting with different cfm settings will help you find the perfect balance for your DA sander and ensure that you get the most efficient use. Additionally, most DA sanders will generally require between 4-6 cfm of airflow to operate correctly."


----------



## crgarner78 (5 mo ago)

Does this mean I can't sand with it? It says it is at best 3cfm. Can I at least buff oxidation?


----------



## crgarner78 (5 mo ago)

crgarner78 said:


> Does this mean I can't sand with it? It says it is at best 3cfm. Can I at least buff oxidation?


Can you rec the electric...I can't afford a festool.


----------

